# Any mushroom people on here???



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Holy cow! It's got to be a giant puffball. They are rare now. There used to be puffballs around all the time when I was a kid but I haven't seen one in years. I don't know if it's edible but my grandma's father and brother both died from eating mushrooms so I wouldn't try.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yup, looks like a puffball to me too. Yes they are edible. We used to cut 2" steaks from them, fried in butter and parsley. Melt in your mouth -- mmmm.... However, this one looks like it might be old. They must be pure, pure white in the middle otherwise they don't taste good. 

It's been a long time since I've enjoyed one. I'm envious. Walk your yard daily, you'll probably find more.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know what it is but I am always wary of eating stuff from the pasture if I can help it LOL. When it comes to plants, I generally stick to what I can find at the grocery store.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

we have those!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Only some species of puffballs are edible. Just like other mushrooms there are poisonous look-alikes.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Ponyboy, this is news to me. However, I do know that sometimes people don't look closely enough to see if the mushroom found is an immature mushroom of another kind that has gills. So for all you mushroom hunters, before eating a puffball, be sure to flip it over and make sure there is no stem. When you cut it in half vertically, there will not be any seam at all and must be pure white.

And, yes, if unsure, don't eat it. TrueColours -- find a long-time local expert who can identify it for you if you're not sure.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

NorthernMama said:


> Ponyboy, this is news to me. However, I do know that sometimes people don't look closely enough to see if the mushroom found is an immature mushroom of another kind that has gills.


Yes, that's the problem from what I understand.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

PB -- yup, but the other mushrooms never grow this big. As soon as it's fist sized, it's OK.

Now I'm looking everywhere for some at my house... so far no go. Only little guys


----------



## conagher (Sep 19, 2010)

i know i am new here and do not want to be rude but...northern mama has it right on,it is a puffball and her info is spot on.
now there are what is called the foolproof four and the fatal five, making up the basic nine, and in the foolproof four puffballs are one of them with no poisonous lookalikes, also are the tru morrels,shaggy mane and the sulphur shelf(chicken of the woods)
the main thing is when you cut open this puff ball is to make sure you do not see the outline of another mushroom inside of it, but that is generally in the smaller version before they mature as this one has


----------

